# Fishing Destinations



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I want to plan a trip where I trailer my boat down to new water and spend a few days doing nothing but fishing. I live in Charleston, SC and my boat is an 18' Action Craft. I have a couple ideas and would like to hear any recommendations y'all have from your experiences. Any advice to make the trip go as smoothly as possible? These only goal of the trip will be to fish and experience new water, so not going to be staying and fancier hotels or anything like that. I plan on doing it somewhat on a budget and completely self guided. 

1. Everglades trip, camping out and fishing a few days.
2. Spring time Tarpon run. Where are the best places and times of years for this?
3. Louisiana Redfish Trip (Most likely not going to be this year but I will be doing it sometime in the next few years, so I would like to hear any advice y'all have)


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Not being a smartass but, Beaufort - Port Royal area if I lived in Charleston. Plenty of reds, crabs, shrimp, cobia, etc. around there.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

There is Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp in Volusia County. Anywhere along the Indian River around Sebastian has mom and pop motels with docks on the river. Stuart has good flats, mangroves and bridge light fishing and many places to stay. Camping in the Keys like Long Key or Fiesta Key KOA which has a boat ramp and marina. Everglades camping or stay in Choco or Everglades City. St George Island State park has camping, a launch ramp and great fishing. Same with Port St. Joe. St. Andrews State Park in Panama City Beach also has camping, a boat ramp and great flats fishing all around. Anywhere between Panama City and Pensacola you can rent an airb&b and trailer your boat to many locations. In Louisiana you can rent a house boat everywhere. 
Those are some of the places I have fished.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Flamingo punches your ticket for items 1 & 2. I would plan a trip prior to April if I were camping to hopefully avoid the worst of the bug issues.


----------



## Andres Cacicedo (Dec 10, 2016)

Redtail said:


> Flamingo punches your ticket for items 1 & 2. I would plan a trip prior to April if I were camping to hopefully avoid the worst of the bug issues.


Hope for the best and prepare for the worst... those bugs get so thick in the back bays that they'll carry you out


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

It's very underrated, but take a look at Pine Island, which is just to the south of Boca Grande. May/June is the best time for Tarpon, but the general inshore fishing is fantastic...Boca is an amazing experience to witness.


----------

